# eurotunnel shares



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know how many shares you have to hold to get a discount ? and what that discount is?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Possibly the same person who will give you six magic beans for Daisy the cow!!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

well Bigfoot

perhaps there is a god read this http://www.eurotunnel.co.uk/ukcP3Main/ukcCorporate/ukcShareholders/ukpTravelPrivileges.htm

However I am waiting to hear if this applies to a motorhome


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight

Yes it does, if you look further down the page you gave the link to, it states:-

*Can I use my travel privileges on any of the following vehicles, instead of a private motor car? *
Bicycle yes, at no extra charge 
Motorbike yes, at no extra charge 
Caravan/trailer yes, but a fare supplement will be charged 
Campervan/Minibus yes, but a fare supplement will be charged 
Van yes, at no extra charge

As spaces are limited for the above vehicles, we strongly recommend making a booking in advance and checking current fare supplements by contacting the Call Centre on 08705 35 35 35.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Quelle surprise just the cynic in me coming to the fore.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The price started off in 86 at about 6.50 its now 17.5p seems like a poor investment to me, especally as we have a convicted fraudster in charge and he's french! 

Olley


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

£170 for a 1000 shares worth i think I may have a punt


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

You have a good point takeaflight, at the prices that Eurotunnel were quoting me to travel this year you would get that back in one go, and tell me what company isn't run by a fraudster, they just haven't been caught out yet!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi takeaflight they are still losing money it cannot go on for ever, someone (the banks) are going to pull the plug, the lose of face especally to the french government, will push them into doing a take over with nowt for small investers. see

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4088868.stm

olley


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Well I have bought 1000 shares all I have got to do is wait three months and see what happens !


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

here is a copy of a e-mail just received

Dear Mr Foster

Thank you for your e-mail of 13 October regarding the below.

To be eligible for shareholder travel privileges on Eurotunnel passenger shuttles, you need to hold a minimum of 1000 shares, in one same account, in registered form, for more than three months. Shares held in a nominee account are excluded. The 30% discount currently does also apply to travel in a motorhome.

For any fare information, please contact the Call Centre on 08705 35 35 35.

Please do not hesitate to contact us, should you require any further information.

Yours sincerely


Shareholder Information Centre


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

If every member of MHF bought a 1,000 shares that would be 7,841,000 shares 8O 
Maybe we could negotiate free crossings ... :wink:


----------

